# chopper



## hellize (Feb 22, 2019)

Hope you guys have a nice weekend! 
Here's a medium chopper I made recently to lift your mood higher.
It is forged of 5160 carbon steel with roughly carved beechwood handle and a thick leather sheath.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Feb 22, 2019)

Beefy! I like it.


----------



## hellize (Feb 22, 2019)

thanks a lot! 


Tim Rowland said:


> Beefy! I like it.


----------

